# My baby collection



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, I'm almost ashamed to post this.
Just let me say, I've only been collecting for 4 months
and I live almost four hours from the closest mac store

ps. I hope its okay all in one.








L-R top. 
Intense eyes pallet.
15 pallet- Swish. Orange. Freshwater. Electric Eel. Humid.
Not sure. Satalite Dreams. Not sure. White frost( i think). Look see.
Coral.  
Brush cleanser
---
Eyeshadow:
Bitter e/s
Hepcat e/s
Black tied e/s
Goldmine e/s
Amber lights e/s

Lipglosses/ lustre glasses/ plushglass
Instant gold, Luminary, Nymphette, C-thru, Cute yet sexy + Fufilled

Pigments( top to bottom)
Cornflower, Rose, Nightlight
----
Nail Varnish- Moody
Bare Canvas Paint
Lucky Jade Shadestick
Studio Fix foundation NW25
Fix +


Hope its somewhat understandable.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

dont be ashamed! girl, thats awesome! especially for only four months :nod:


----------



## juli (Jan 2, 2007)

That is one nice 4 mos collection!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 5, 2007)

you chose great colors! Heptcat & Goldmine RULE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you have all the best lipglosses anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do not worry - you're on this site. your collection will grow. faster than you want it to, even


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 5, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a pretty collection girl! I live about 30 minutes away from a MAC store and I only have 2 items from them! LOL! (MAC Blot Powder in Medium that I LOVE LOVE LOVE and MAC Prrr Lipglass that is a bit too cool-toned for me, but hey I love the wonderful vanilla scent it has!)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Great collection!  I love your vibrant colours.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 17, 2007)

why r u ashamed hon? it's nice...with all the essentials..and i promise stay in this community and it WILL EXPAND..haha


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a great collection!!


----------



## missli422 (Feb 18, 2007)

i love your mac collection


----------



## le{danielle} (Feb 20, 2007)

Its grown alot more.
I'm going to have to update soon


----------

